# Electric step replacement



## weaver (Jul 25, 2005)

The electric step on our Profila is now past mending and so we need to find an alternative. It consists of 2 steps which rise from below, as the motor home has an underfloor storage space. These are no longer made, as far as we can tell. At the moment we have bought a moveable caravan step but I am no longer able to manage the slightly higher step up into the motor home. Does anyone have any suggestions?

I also need an electric step to get me into the cab. The van base is a Medium wheel base Ford Transit. Where would I go to get this fixed? We're longing to go out in it again, but at the moment this is an impossibility!


----------



## bjandlin (Sep 15, 2009)

*electric step*

Hello, 
I'd have thought, as with most steps that they're omnistor & still available.
Have a look at Leisure shop direct,they do spares & have a very informative web site.
They also make a slide out cassette step that you should be able to fit under the drivers door sill.
Good luck.
Barrie


----------



## weaver (Jul 25, 2005)

Thank you for your comment

The step is an Omnistor but the company has since been taken over by another one and has discontinued the one that rises up from below. They only make the ones that drop down now. To fit one of those you would need to cut a hole in the skirting and manufacture a bracket to hold it in place.

Will have a look at the other Omnistor steps to see what could be fitted.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

This looks like a very useful step. It's quite lightweight and folds for storage. For getting into the cab it could have a length of cord attached to haul it in after you.

Don't know if it will be any good to you, but have a look. 

Dave


----------



## bjandlin (Sep 15, 2009)

*electric step*

good morning, 
further to what i said re omnistep,they are now marketed as thule, 
hope that may help.
barrie


----------



## weaver (Jul 25, 2005)

Thank you both for your help. Haven't seen the step you suggested before, Zebedee. It is certainly worth considering, being both lightweight and foldable and a much cheaper option than an electric one. Better than the one we are using at the moment.


----------



## igglepiggle (Nov 7, 2007)

try these
rose awnings


----------



## weaver (Jul 25, 2005)

Thank you for your suggestion! Have looked at their site and they have the standard Thule steps. Were you recommending them for fitting? Problem is that I am the driver and at the moment I can"t get into the motor home because of arthritis, so any fitting will have to take place near home so my daughter can drive there.


----------



## igglepiggle (Nov 7, 2007)

hi give them a ring they do travel about when i spoke to them the other day he was in birminham
dave


----------

